# Full Broadcast Microchip Epoxy Garage Floor



## GHP (Mar 22, 2015)

Our recent projects. :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## GHP (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Didn't see many prep pics 
Do u have 
What machine 
What cleaner ?
Thanks


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Is that old paint on the floor? I see it looks like the floor is 2 colors without your product.


----------



## GHP (Mar 22, 2015)

Nope that's the patch we used. Floor was grinder with a 20 inch grinder with diamond blades. Edges were done with 7inch hand grinder. There was nothing on that floor but raw concrete. I'll find some better prep pictures.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

What kind of epoxy did you use and how many lbs of chips? I have a full broadcast to do at the end of the month. It'll be my first, I'm kinda nervous about it for some reason. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## GHP (Mar 22, 2015)

I usually use florock http://www.florock.net/. 4805, 2 component system plus Chemical resistant urethane.

This time I used Tennant, only because I got a really good deal on the materials. 

I believe we used roughly 80 lb of microchips.

I found out how expensive some of those chips are....



We do chip rejection, we throw a Sh*** ton of chips on the floor until it rejects it, next day use blower the get the remaining chips of the floor, some light scraping.


----------

